# biking with poodle



## CharismaticMillie

Definitely wait until 18 months to bike with a Standard! Aside from very very short distances if you want to help get him conditioned/acclimated to the bike. But you really don't want to be doing any road work at 11 months.


----------



## snow0160

Could I run with him? We have a lake that is 2.8 miles circumference. It has a nice wide bike trail on but it is most useful for running. Is 3 miles too much? I am also out of shape I wanted to add so I will be going super slow. Probably more like 8-10 min per mile.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

What you specifically need to avoid until 18 months old is repetitive exercise. So running, biking and long hikes should really wait. I wouldn't run or do any other form of road work with a standard until at least 18 months. At 11 months, free running (his choice to run and play) is fine, but forced (on leash) running and biking is considered repetitive exercise and could lead to problems if the growth plates aren't closed. Bones are not finished developing at this age. 

Here is a good chart on appropriate exercise for puppies. An 11 month old standard is pretty physically immature and definitely still a puppy. https://www.puppyculture.com/exercise-chart.html


----------



## snow0160

Thank you very much. The link is super useful I am gonna print it out and stick it on my door. I appreciate the explanation.


----------



## zooeysmom

I'm glad you asked about this, snow, so Lucky's bones and joints will be healthy. It's in Frosty's contract that he can't do repetitive exercise until he's fully grown. Very important stuff!


----------



## Laumau

Good to know but what is a kibble trail?


----------



## Caddy

Many years ago I had one of those dog attachments for my bike, and use to ride a lot with my lab. I'm not an experienced rider, just a pleasure rider and I never had a problem. Once he got use to it he loved it, and wouldn't bother with the usual distractions. I think it keeps them busy and focused which is why they just trot alongside. Once he's old enough I think you'll love it!


----------



## Dechi

I used to take my Boston terrier biking with this attachment and there is no way the dog can even touch the bike. Plus it turns into a leash for when you take breaks. I really loved it.

http://www.bizous.ca/produit/walky-dog-low-rider-bike-attachment-leash-accessory__trashed/


----------



## oshagcj914

I bike with Asaah all the time. I don't have the nifty bike attachment, I just put her on a harness and hold the leash in a way that I can drop it if needed. I have a runner's leash that stretches, so if there's any tension on it it's not dangerous for either of us. We live in the sticks and the road is straight and flat, so no need to worry about turning, we just pull over when cars go by. Lucky is too young for road work, but you could start with him walking next to you while you're pushing yourself along on the bike so he learns to stay next to you. Definitely don't bike with him until he will reliably stay next to you and not go after squirrels or you'll get splattered!


----------



## snow0160

oshagcj914 said:


> Lucky is too young for road work, but you could start with him walking next to you while you're pushing yourself along on the bike so he learns to stay next to you. Definitely don't bike with him until he will reliably stay next to you and not go after squirrels or you'll get splattered!



Haha yep. That is exactly what I did. I pushed the bike around with him attached to it with a runners leash. He is pretty strong but not as strong as a Dane hehe.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SSCarr

*Walky Dog*

I have one of those nifty bike attachments called a Walky Dog. Because it attaches the seat post, he can't pull me over, even if he sees a squirrel, which would be a real problem as he will bolt if given the opportunity. Since Gunnar is still less than 1.5 years old I keep his bike rides very short, less than a mile. That said, he hikes with me in the mountains a lot. During his first 9 months, I wouldn't let him hike more than a couple of miles. I let him go longer now. He is off leash and runs ahead but always comes back, makes eye contact, and then runs ahead again with our group of people and dogs. We always hike in a group and often these hikes are strenuous but I wouldn't call it repetitive since he's on trails, up and down, and in streams, usually in high elevations above 9,000 ft.


----------



## Johanna

Charismatic Millie, I got a 404 error on that link. I'll see if I can find it elsewhere.

I don't need to exercise Zoe - she gets the zoomies twice a day, at least! My concern is how I'm going to calm her down next week when we are at the dog shows. I doubt I'll be able to find a securely fenced area for her to run. The best I'm going to be able to do is to go on a long walk (my running days are behind me - sigh).


----------



## PlayfulPup

Johanna said:


> Charismatic Millie, I got a 404 error on that link. I'll see if I can find it elsewhere.
> 
> I don't need to exercise Zoe - she gets the zoomies twice a day, at least! My concern is how I'm going to calm her down next week when we are at the dog shows. I doubt I'll be able to find a securely fenced area for her to run. The best I'm going to be able to do is to go on a long walk (my running days are behind me - sigh).


You might have found it already, but here is the puppy fitness page and the new chart.


----------

